# Choleric xNTP



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

Is it possible that either ENTP's or INTP's can have a behavior more closely related with choleric temperaments?

ENTP's are usually classified as Sanguines whereas INTP's are considered Phlegmatics, but for example in my case I think I think I identify as an ENTP as well as a Choleric person (Granted, my behavior falls into a Choleric-Sanguine blend).

I'm usually outspoken, mostly energetic abeit fairly irritable, likes to complete my tasks at any cost and I'm constantly looking for stimulation, not always from people, but rather from activities and games. I often imagine myself as taking leadership posts (though I usually take a Laisses faire style of leadership) and enjoy challenges and often try to come up on top whenever I feel I'm competing.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds ENTJ.... your ennea, temperament, etc seem to point there too.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> Is it possible that either ENTP's or INTP's can have a behavior more closely related with choleric temperaments?
> 
> ENTP's are usually classified as Sanguines whereas INTP's are considered Phlegmatics, but for example in my case I think I think I identify as an ENTP as well as a Choleric person (Granted, my behavior falls into a Choleric-Sanguine blend).
> 
> I'm usually outspoken, mostly energetic abeit fairly irritable, likes to complete my tasks at any cost and I'm constantly looking for stimulation, not always from people, but rather from activities and games. I often imagine myself as taking leadership posts (though I usually take a Laisses faire style of leadership) and enjoy challenges and often try to come up on top whenever I feel I'm competing.


I agree with @Necrofantasia above, last paragraph screams J


----------



## unimportant (Feb 12, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> I agree with @Necrofantasia above, last paragraph screams J


IMHO -not meaning to contradict, and I'm mainly addressing the OP here- it sound pretty much ENTP to me. 

I'll caution you that the Enneagram is considered controversial and it might be wise to grant it a low importance/priority (if any) in how you see yourself. 

The buzzwords "choleric"/"sanguines"/"phlegmatics" also hold little importance. The reason is: western philosophy clearly attributes these to ethics/personal development. They aren't, per se, cognitive preferences or personality traits. Because if you learn ethics (a value system) there's a clear distinction between "should/shouldn't do", that surperseeds your personality.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

unimportant said:


> IMHO -not meaning to contradict, and I'm mainly addressing the OP here- it sound pretty much ENTP to me.
> 
> I'll caution you that the Enneagram is considered controversial and it might be wise to grant it a low importance/priority (if any) in how you see yourself.
> 
> The buzzwords "choleric"/"sanguines"/"phlegmatics" also hold little importance. The reason is: western philosophy clearly attributes these to ethics/personal development. They aren't, per se, cognitive preferences or personality traits. Because if you learn ethics (a value system) there's a clear distinction between "should/shouldn't do", that surperseeds your personality.


I agree about the enneagram and temperaments, my comment was about the other behavioral tendencies he described and that they relate more to the J attitude. Wanting to win over others, come on top and wanting to lead are not much like ENTP. ENTPs wanna win against themselves and challenge themselves the most and typically dislike leading other people and making decisions for them.


----------



## unimportant (Feb 12, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> my comment was about the other behavioral tendencies he described and that they relate more to the J attitude.


OK, look very closely (the ENTP are fairly rare, and this can be deceiving. But their behavioral pattern imposes clearly over the individual dimensions.)



ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> I'm usually outspoken


ENTP's are the ultimate chatterbox.



ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> mostly energetic abeit fairly irritable


Energetic is hallmark ENTP, irritable is mostly "turbulent" vs "assertive".



ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> likes to complete my tasks at any cost and I'm constantly looking for stimulation


Hallmark ENTP regarding tasks and social/intelectual stimulation.



ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> I often imagine myself as taking leadership posts (though I usually take a Laisses faire style of leadership)


Hallmark ENTP, "has a plan", makes their agenda and takes their agenda forward.



ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> and enjoy challenges and often try to come up on top whenever I feel I'm competing.


Hallmark ENTP, strong "drive" in what's important to them, remake preexisting system in their own way. Mentaly competitive in their areas of interest.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

unimportant said:


> OK, look very closely (the ENTP are fairly rare, and this can be deceiving. But their behavioral pattern imposes clearly over the individual dimensions.)
> 
> 
> ENTP's are the ultimate chatterbox.
> ...


No, those things are just common to people who are highly sociable



> Hallmark ENTP regarding tasks and social/intelectual stimulation.


complete tasks at any cost? nope... that's a totally TJ thing, like tramping over other people, becoming cruel and inconsiderate and controlling, by moving the world to fit their vision, agenda, system, logic etc. OP didn't specify it like that, but his wording in general is more indicative of something like that and not what an ENTP would say. Need for stimulation doesn't say much because it can be over or underestimated compared other people or ENTP. It's common that Ns of all types seek stimulation, learning etc, the differences tend to come in how they handle the stimuli.



> Hallmark ENTP, "has a plan", makes their agenda and takes their agenda forward.


same as above



> Hallmark ENTP, strong "drive" in what's important to them, remake preexisting system in their own way. Mentaly competitive in their areas of interest.


you are again describing J drives, the need to win and come on top of others, have status. ENTP care about creating something new through challenging their understanding, winning becomes often more of a side effect of this and not a goal.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

Emmm, I like to win, yet I'm not a pretty set-in-stone. I'm fairly adaptable, trying to sort things out not by having an utter detailed plan, but rather making simple plans while leavung contingencies to adaptation and improvisation.

Besides, I get rather bored when the only stimulation I get is entirely intellectual and nothing more, you just "got the best idea" and get nothing from it. Heck, most people regardless of their MBTI ultimately become great because they do something at the end of the day and want to achieve something.

For me, the MBTI reflects more HOW we try to achieve what we want and bond in our environment rather than the WHAT.


----------

